# Knitting personality test!



## knezmom (Aug 21, 2012)

http://www.knittingbrain.com/personality.php


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

My Results: The Logical Knitter


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm a logical knitter.


----------



## knezmom (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm a Contented Knitter. I like any situation I can be described as content...


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm also a logical knitter.


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

ok my results , artistic knitter..i can go with that LOLOL


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

I am a logical knitter!! Live long and prosper!! LOL!


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

contented knitter


----------



## shel01 (Feb 23, 2013)

Also logical knitter


----------



## caroleann40 (Nov 18, 2012)

Logical


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

Logical


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

Artistic knitter, not surprised as Im very good at crafts even if I say it myself


----------



## jknitty (Dec 26, 2012)

artistic knitter= me lol these tests are fun they don't usually come out true for me but this one did


----------



## MissAppleBlossom (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm a contented knitter. Very true.


----------



## skmcgee287 (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm logical


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Another Logical here...


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

I am supposed to be an Artistic Knitter. It is really odd as I ordered a copy of Knit Swirl, which is shown in the results. The only thing now is to pluck up the courage to start knitting from it.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

logical


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

I am contented!!!I knew that!!!!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Logical knitter!


----------



## knittinginma (Dec 3, 2012)

I have only been knitting for a year and was delighted to knows that I am the "happiest of knitters, a contented knitter."


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Logical , of course!


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

Logical!


----------



## franci6810 (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm logical.


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Contented for me!


----------



## Mare (Jan 19, 2011)

Another artistic knitter...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Not sure I agree with me as an artistic knitter- though the only reason I haven't ordered the Knit Swirl is becuase I have a very similar pattern already!


----------



## Joy8753 (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm an Artistic knitter, so glad


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

The Contented Knitter


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm a contented knitter, which is very true, I do knit just for the enjoyment of doing so


----------



## Deefercrafts (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm an Artistic Knitter. Not surprised really considering I spend most of my time doing various Crafts LOL


----------



## 22401 (May 27, 2011)

Contented knitter, very appropriate!


----------



## ria1 (Jun 15, 2011)

Im an artistic knitter (my birthsign is Pisces = artistic!)


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

Another Logical Knitter. But I wonder if that's short-hand for 'doesn't feel accomplished or confident enough to depart from the written instructions'.


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

I ended up being a contented knitter. Yep, very true!


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

Contented. YES, that fits.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I ended up being a Logical Knitter...I am a Virgo, do those two add up???

I guess it is right because I do a lot of research before making a pattern or even knitting one.


----------



## Bramleygal (Jan 30, 2011)

Logical.


----------



## gracemd (Aug 6, 2011)

Another logical knitter here


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm an artistic knitter. Not surprised by that. I love to create my own things. Most patterns are just suggestions.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Artistic knitter here...which I think = rule breaker!


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

Contented, Aaaaah!


----------



## debbe (Aug 13, 2011)

Yup,thats me, a contented knitter!


----------



## bkennard (May 27, 2012)

I'm a contented knitter and this doesn't surprise me at all...LOL


----------



## daylily (May 8, 2011)

Cool...artistic knitter. The information on the website is great, too!


----------



## Geeda602 (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm a Contented knitter. I'm also a fairly contented person.


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

Artistic...Ok I'll go with that


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Logical


----------



## Goldengate (Jan 30, 2013)

Logical!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Logical. But I certainly do wish I were more Artistic


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

artistic knitter according to the test.


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm a contented knitter, that works for me


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I, too, am a logical knitter, which didn't surprise me.


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

knezmom said:


> http://www.knittingbrain.com/personality.php


I'm a logical knitter. This sounds logical to me😃


----------



## Greatgramma (Sep 22, 2012)

Very contented!


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

Joy8753 said:


> I'm an Artistic knitter, so glad


Me too. I treat a knitting pattern as a start point just crying out to be customised with different yarns, colours, stripes etc. Whatever it is, I go for the shape first and if I like that it's a free for all, often surrounded by a huge box of left over yarns. I am especially chuffed when I can make something out of the left overs without having to spend any money.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Another contented knitter here.


----------



## catlover1960 (May 18, 2012)

Logical Knitter


----------



## bethv61 (Nov 5, 2012)

It says I'm the logical knitter and I so agree! Pretty cool test


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Apparently I'm an artistic knitter.


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

I am a contented knitter. true.


----------



## Trouble (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm contented. Really I am!


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

logical


----------



## Livingwaters (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm artistic


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Contented!


----------



## yarnbea (Jun 11, 2012)

My results : Logical Knitter


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

My results: The Artistic Knitter

I might add that the pattern they showed was right up my alley.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

minniemo said:


> I am supposed to be an Artistic Knitter. It is really odd as I ordered a copy of Knit Swirl, which is shown in the results. The only thing now is to pluck up the courage to start knitting from it.


You can do it! Errors add to the creativity of your work!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Contented knitter! Very true!


----------



## Molly Jo (Jan 31, 2011)

Contented knitter.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Apparently I'm an artistic knitter.


Now why does that not surprise me.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

My results: the artistic knitter.

Hazel


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

That is the first time in my entire 83 years Ihave been dubbed logical. Love these tests.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Contented Knitter for sure!!!


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

Artistic knitter - it fits me, as I like making my own patterns.


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

logical


----------



## Piper Too (Oct 27, 2012)

Artistic Knitter I am.


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Logical, according to this test !


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

Another contented knitter here.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

The contented knitter ..sounds about right !


----------



## Cje (Aug 10, 2012)

Artistic Knitter! Kind of surprised me! But it's good!


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

Contented knitter. I need loads of therapy!


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Contented knitter here! I think it was the restaurant and raincoat questions that did it!


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm a contented knitter.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

I am artistic.. imagine that!! Something I never imagined I would be! HaHa.


----------



## brenda1946 (Mar 18, 2011)

Like a few others i have taken the knitting personality test and it tells me i am a logical knitter.


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm a contented knitter, and I agree with the result.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Artistic Knitter, I guess that is true my yarns are my color palette.


----------



## mamalbert (Jul 18, 2011)

Artistic Knitter . . . hmmm must give this some thought!


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

Logical knitter and recommended the book NO SHEEP FOR YOU (knitting with non wool yarn). Well what do I tell the 5 sheep out back?


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

Artistic. Funny, thought I'd be logical


----------



## Gram9 (Aug 7, 2012)

Contented knitter!


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Contented knitter. That's me!


----------



## amg10241 (Feb 16, 2012)

wow, there alot of logical knitters, I am one of them!!


----------



## jpfries (Jan 14, 2013)

It looks like I fit into the most popular group- logical


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

Artistic Knitter.


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Logical. How boring!!!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm artistic..


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I am an artistic knitter! Who would have thunk it????


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm artistic. Sounds good to me


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

Artistic Knitter


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Artistic Knitter who knew? Thank You that was a fun test


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Contented knitter here.


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

Contented knitter here. I do knit for the enjoyment of it and knitting is a relaxation for me.

Now I know the explanation for the other types of knitting personalities should be listed somewhere but I can't find them. :roll:


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm a contented knitter. )


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm logical also.


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

Wow!!! I'm artistic! Who would've thought that?


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm a logical knitter.


----------



## scotchbroad (Mar 26, 2012)

Contented knitter


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm logical


----------



## zina (Jun 27, 2012)

artistic knitter guess that's why I am always changing things


----------



## Izzy10 (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm a contented knitter - so true - knit for the enjoyment of it and my sanity!!


----------



## molly'smum (Jun 22, 2011)

Logical


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm contented...oh yes I am...aaahhhh.


----------



## DuelingNeedles (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm a contented knitter ... is that good? LOL


----------



## Krmn8r (Dec 10, 2012)

Contented Knitter!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I'm a logical knitter too. :-D


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

Helgajr1 said:


> ok my results , artistic knitter..i can go with that LOLOL


lol me too- do you like to follow patterns or charts at all?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Artistic knitter


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm artistic knitter and it's true!!!!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

BrandySears said:


> My Results: The Logical Knitter


ME TOO !!!!


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Logical me! I could have guessed.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Logical knitter here.


----------



## NickiJC (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm a contented knitter :-D have only just learnt at 32 and wish I'd been doing it longer


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Welcome to the knitting world. It is so nice to see that people are picking up on this form of art. I would hate to see crocheting and knitting become a lost art.


----------



## c.kenny (Oct 30, 2011)

I am a logical knitter too.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm artistic, who would'a thunk it?? Yes, I do tend to change patterns to meet my own needs!


----------

